# matinada



## Azzurra

Amig@s catalanohablantes, nueva semana, nueva duda lingüística... 

_He anat a missa aviadet, tan bon punt s'ha aturat la tempesta d'aigua i pedra que s'ha girat de *matinada*. Sentia repicar la pedra a la teulada des de dins el llit i m'ha calgut reunir forces per sortir d'aquell niu calentó._

*Matinada *sé que cubre un arco temporal que va desde unas horas pasada la medianoche hasta el amanecer, más o menos... 

Según vosotros, aquí se puede entender si se trata de un horario más cerca de la medianoche o si ha empezado a llover hacia el amanecer? Porque sería diferente la traducción... 

Grazie... (creo que también en este caso necesitáis poderes de adivinos... )


----------



## Lurrezko

Per pura correlació temporal, si ha anat a missa aviadet serien les 7 o les 8, suposo (no sóc gaire expert en aquesta matèria), de manera que la tempesta, que tot just acabava, s'hauria girat cap a les 5 o les 6, se'm fa estranya una tempesta de pedra que duri set hores. Però són simples conjectures...


----------



## olaszinho

Hola a tothom,
matinada en català correspon exactament a l'espanyol "madrugada"?
Gracies.


----------



## Namarne

Yo también lo he entendido como poco antes del amanecer, seguramente extendiéndose hasta las primeras luces del día. En cualquier caso hacia el amanecer, lejos de la medianoche. 
(Creo que coincido por tanto con la franja que decía Lurrezko). 
[Por cierto, "matinada" se corresponde con "madrugada", en efecto, pero mucho me temo que la duda sigue siendo la misma, en castellano tampoco determina un período de tiempo absolutamente preciso].


----------



## paparreta

La matinada és entre la 1 i les 4.
El matí, entre les 5 i les 11.
El migdia, entre les 12 i les 14.
La tarda, entre les 15 i les 18.
El vespre, entre les 19 i les 22.
La nit, entre les 23 i les 24.

La primera missa del dia, matines, acostuma a ser sobre les 5 del matí.


----------



## Namarne

Això sí que és exactitud, paparreta, moltes gràcies. Ja seria mala sort que la tempesta hagués estat entre les quatre i les cinc, i no sabéssim si era matinada o era matí. 
Tu creus doncs que el personatge de la novel·la en qüestió va anar a missa a les cinc del matí? Ja fa bé de dir-ne "aviadet".


----------



## Lurrezko

paparreta said:


> La matinada és entre la 1 i les 4.
> El matí, entre les 5 i les 11.
> El migdia, entre les 12 i les 14.
> La tarda, entre les 15 i les 18.
> El vespre, entre les 19 i les 22.
> La nit, entre les 23 i les 24.
> 
> La primera missa del dia, matines, acostuma a ser sobre les 5 del matí.



Tècnicament irrebatible, sens dubte. Però si em desperto a les 5 d'un mes de desembre, quan és tot fosc, per a mi són les 5 de la matinada, sembla que erròniament.


----------



## xxima

olaszinho said:


> Hola a tothom,
> matinada en català correspon exactament a l'espanyol "madrugada"?
> Gracies.



Sí.


----------



## paparreta

Namarne said:


> Això sí que és exactitud, paparreta, moltes gràcies. Ja seria mala sort que la tempesta hagués estat entre les quatre i les cinc, i no sabéssim si era matinada o era matí.
> Tu creus doncs que el personatge de la novel·la en qüestió va anar a missa a les cinc del matí? Ja fa bé de dir-ne "aviadet".


 
L'exactitud aquesta és perquè un dia vaig llegir-ho a no sé si era el web de la Corporació Catalana de Radio i Televisió o un d'aquests. Afegeixo que a més coincideix amb el que jo diria.

Entre les quatre i les cinc, en català, són les cinc. Recorda allò dels quarts ;-)

Sobre si la primera missa va ser realment a les cinc o no, caldria saber si era a ciutat o a un poble i si estem parlant de fa molts anys o pocs. Fa molts anys + camp = 5 del matí; fa pocs anys + ciutat = 7, 8 o 9 potser.


----------



## Namarne

Molt bé, paparreta, entesos, així doncs a les quatre i un minut ja és el matí.  (O a un quart menys catorze minuts de cinc). 
De tota manera parlem d'una novel·la, on compta més la percepció dels lectors que no pas les divisions horàries de les teles, que les fan pensant en les seves programacions; ja manen prou en els seus àmbits: quan ha de jugar el Barça, quan s'ha d'anar a votar...


----------



## Rintoul

Com a comentari lleugerament OT, recordo que la meva àvia (criada a l'Empordà i que havia viscut també al Rosselló) havia dit alguna vegada _Avui sí que hem fet matinada _quan  algú s'havia llevat especialment tard.

No sé si era un ús irònic o realment _matinada_ s'utilitza en algun context o dialecte en mera referència al _matí_, paraula de la qual indubtablement deriva.


----------



## paparreta

Rintoul said:


> Com a comentari lleugerament OT, recordo que la meva àvia (criada a l'Empordà i que havia viscut també al Rosselló) havia dit alguna vegada _Avui sí que hem fet matinada _quan algú s'havia llevat especialment tard.
> 
> No sé si era un ús irònic o realment _matinada_ s'utilitza en algun context o dialecte en mera referència al _matí_, paraula de la qual indubtablement deriva.


 
"Fer matinada" és una frase feta del Rosselló (no fa gaire precisament m'ho explicava un amic d'Argelers) per expressar "llevar-se tard".

A l'Alcover afirma:

*MATINADA *_f. _
|| *2. *Dormida feta a les hores matinals en què normalment cal estar despert (Empordà, Guilleries, Plana de Vic, Vallès). *Fer matinada *o *Prendre la matinada: *dormir fins tard al matí. Ya pendrem les matinades, Milà Rom. 374. Encara sóc al llit; estic prenent la matinada, Oller Pap. vi. Tal vegada un frare sorprès fent matinada, Ruyra Flames 46.


----------



## paparreta

Namarne said:


> Molt bé, paparreta, entesos, així doncs a les quatre i un minut ja és el matí.  (O a un quart menys catorze minuts de cinc).
> De tota manera parlem d'una novel·la, on compta més la percepció dels lectors que no pas les divisions horàries de les teles, que les fan pensant en les seves programacions; ja manen prou en els seus àmbits: quan ha de jugar el Barça, quan s'ha d'anar a votar...


 
Observa que a més també dic: _Afegeixo que a més coincideix amb el que jo diria._

Els minuts, precisament en una novel·la, segurament no compten ;-)


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias chic@s 
Vuestras consideraciones son todas muy interesantes y me han sido de gran ayuda: a la luz de lo que comentáis y por las acciones siguentes de la protágonista, es muy probable que la franja horaria a la que "matinada" se refiere en el texto sea más cerca del "matí", a pesar de las reparticiones oficiales... (eso de la diferente percepción que cada uno tiene se nota haciendo una búsqueda en la red, he puesto "cinc de la matinada" y me han salido muchos resultados...) 
Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## cuentochino

paparreta said:


> "Fer matinada" és una frase feta del Rosselló (no fa gaire precisament m'ho explicava un amic d'Argelers) per expressar "llevar-se tard".
> 
> A l'Alcover afirma:
> 
> *MATINADA *_f. _
> || *2. *Dormida feta a les hores matinals en què normalment cal estar despert (Empordà, Guilleries, Plana de Vic, Vallès). *Fer matinada *o *Prendre la matinada: *dormir fins tard al matí. Ya pendrem les matinades, Milà Rom. 374. Encara sóc al llit; estic prenent la matinada, Oller Pap. vi. Tal vegada un frare sorprès fent matinada, Ruyra Flames 46.




La meva àvia és de Girona i fa servir una expressió semblant: fer matines.


----------

